# Fadenalgen überwintern.....



## rutanemra (12. Okt. 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

war gerade wieder eine viertel Stunde beim Algendrehen und fand somiit Zeit, mir zu überlegen, wie das wohl im Winter werden wird?!

Habe gerade den sehr informativen Beitrag von Annett über Algen gelesen (Mai 08) und mußte feststellen, daß bei mir wohl die Nahrungskonkurrenz fehlt. In 1000 l leben 4 Elritzen und ein __ Rückenschwimmer , also sicher nicht zuviel. Allerdings haben sich die Wasserpflanzen, die ich im Sommer eingesetzt habe (im Teich ist keine Erde!) nicht vermehrt, so daß der einzige "grüne Beitrag" von den Fadenalgen kommt. Laubeintrag ist auch gegen Null. Wenn ich allerdings im Sommer Wasser nachfüllen mußte, dann kam das aus der Regenzisterne!

Ich verwende einen der üblichen Gardena-Druckfilter mit UV(C) und hatte ständig klares Wasser. Auf die Fadenalgen hat das aber keinen Einfluß.

Ich würde gerne noch jede Menge __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut oder was es da noch an Unterwasserpflanzen gibt, einsetzen, aber in den Gartenmärkten meiner Umgebung gibt es sowas - zumindest jetzt - nicht mehr. 

Was kann ich tun, damit die Fadenalgen nicht wie im Schlaraffenland überwintern?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar

rutanemra


----------



## Thomas#43 (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo,

ich hab mein ganzes Teichzubehör und auch die Pflanzen bei naturagart bestellt (www.naturagart.de) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Ohne Bodengrund geht das natürlich nicht so richtig. Am besten ist da lehmhaltiger Sand. Funktioniert bei mir schon mehrere Jahre sehr gut. Algen hab ich nur im Frühjahr bist die Unterwasserpflanzen anfangen zu wachsen, dann das ganze jahr über fast keine Algen mehr. 

gruß thomas


----------



## koiundteich (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo rutanemra,
im Winter kann es noch viel schlimmer kommen. Bitte kein Wasser aus der Regenzysterne für das auffüllen eines Teiches benutzen, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres. Ich würde versuchen mit (biologischem) Algenmittel den Wuchs noch etwas zu stoppen.
Hallo Thomas: Naturagart kann auch nicht zaubern - ich kann Dir eine große Liste von unzufriedenen Kunden von Naturagart aufzeigen - erst letzte Woche hat ein Kunde bei mir einen Mehrkammerfilter gekauft weil ihn der Naturagartfilter nur noch aufgeregt hat. Also bitte empfehle nichts worüber du nicht viele Meinungen erhalten hast. Außerdem kann ich nur von Bodengrund abraten, denn so einen Teich möchte ich nicht reinigen erst recht nicht mit Lehm.

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk
www.mein-schoener-teich.com


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

hi dirk


> Hallo Thomas: Naturagart kann auch nicht zaubern - ich kann Dir eine große Liste von unzufriedenen Kunden von Naturagart aufzeigen - erst letzte Woche hat ein Kunde bei mir einen Mehrkammerfilter gekauft weil ihn der Naturagartfilter nur noch aufgeregt hat. Also bitte empfehle nichts worüber du nicht viele Meinungen erhalten hast. Außerdem kann ich nur von Bodengrund abraten, denn so einen Teich möchte ich nicht reinigen erst recht nicht mit Lehm.



ich hab da die gleiche meinung wie du.

naturagart ist zwar ne super firma, aber bei den filtern passt die vorabscheidung nicht.
ich wußte das schon lange...wollte aber nicht schon wieder hier gern geshehene händler auf die füße treten.:? 
schön das du das mal angesprochen hast.


----------



## Annett (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Moin.

Also das 





			
				koiundteich schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte kein Wasser aus der Regenzysterne für das auffüllen eines Teiches benutzen, denn es gibt nichts schlimmeres. Ich würde versuchen mit (biologischem) Algenmittel den Wuchs noch etwas zu stoppen.


sehe ich leider anders.

Ich hätte gern von Dir, Dirk, eine Begründung, gerade für die erste der beide zitierten Aussagen. 

Gerne begründe ich meine Aussage, weshalb ich das anders sehe.
- Regenwasser ist nicht schlecht, wenn man nicht gerade direkt neben einer Industrieanlage oder einem alten Braunkohle-Kraftwerk etc. wohnt und direkt die ersten Regentropfen einspeist - was soll passieren?
Da ist so manches Brunnen- und auch Leitungswasser wesentlich weniger für einen Teich geeignet (nitrat- bzw. phosphathaltig=bestes Algenfutter). 
Ich habe z.B. soviel Regenwasser wie möglich zur Startbefüllung verwendet, weil unser Leitungswasser seeehr hart ist und dass aus meinen Erfahrungen heraus in den ersten Jahren das Pflanzenwachstum arg beeinträchtigt.

Es mag sein, dass die Filter von NG nicht die besten sind - die Philosophie, die hinter vielen ihrer Aussagen über Teiche steckt, ist m.M.n. dagegen richtig gut. 
Hast Du, Dirk, Dir mal die Mühe gemacht, auch nur eines der Bücher/Unterlagen zu bestellen und zu lesen, bevor Du über diese Firma und ihren Ansatz urteilst?

-Ich persönlich finde Algen im Teich zwar nicht besonders schön, aber gerade im Winter sollte man sich daran nicht soo sehr stören , sondern sich freuen, dass überhaupt noch jemand da ist + wächst, sodass Nährstoffe gebunden werden. 
Bei mir wachsen die Fadenalgen gerade in der Tiefzone des neuen Teiches (also da, wo das __ Hornblatt zerfällt) und ich versuche immer mal welche mit einem Holzrechen an Land zu holen. 
Mich hat NG und das Lesen in den Weiten des www überzeugt, dass es ohne "Teichpflegemittel", und dazu zähle ich auch " biologische Algenmittel", geht.
Daran verdient nämlich immer nur einer, weil man ständig nachdosieren muss. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717


@"rutanemra"
Verrätst Du uns einen/Deinen richtigen Vornamen, damit man sich nicht die Finger beim Tippen bricht? 

An Deiner Stelle würde ich weiterhin immer wieder die Fadenalgen (teilweise) entfernen und auf so wenig Nährstoffeintrag (Laub, Wasser vom Rand mit Erde etc.) wie möglich achten. Im Frühjahr kannst Du dann die entsprechenden Unterwasserpflanzen erwerben und einsetzen.
Die meisten gehen jetzt tatsächlich in Winterruhe.
Vor einigen Wochen habe ich noch Pakete mit kiloweise __ Hornkraut=Hornblatt durch die Republik geschickt. Aber dem kann man jetzt beim Zerfall zusehen. Die meisten dieser UW-Pflanzen wachsen auch ohne Bodengrund. Die kurzen Wurzeln dienen eher der Verankerung, als der Nährstoffaufnahme. 
Diese erfolgt nämlich über die Blattoberfläche und schafft so Ammonium aus dem Wasser, bevor es zu Nitrit und Nitrat umgewandelt wird.
Mit ausreichend UW-Pflanzen braucht man bei gemäßigtem/keinen Fischbesatz deshalb tatsächlich keinen biologischen Filter mehr, denn der bzw. die Bakterien in ihm wandeln bekanntlich nur Ammonium zu Nitrit und dieses zu Nitrat um.

Der hier gerade verdammte Bodengrund dient nicht nur zur Verankerung der Pflanzen, sondern bietet auch den Bakterien eine Besiedlungsoberfläche, die man sonst teuer in Form von Schwämmen, __ Hel-X etc. pp. kaufen darf. 
(Ich schreibe jetzt hier absichtlich nicht auf einen Koiteich bezogen, also bitte ganz locker bleiben, denn "rutanemra" hat keinen solchen.  )

Durch die UVC hast Du die Schwebalgen "weggebruzzelt" und so optimale Bedingungen für die Fadenalgen geschaffen, so wie ich es in dem von Dir genannten und von mir jetzt verlinkten Beitrag auch schon geschrieben hatte.


			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Will man den Algen mit Technik beikommen, wird man andere Nachteile in Kauf nehmen müssen. Wird z.B. eine UVC gegen die Schwebalgen eingebaut, kommen bei unzureichender Bepflanzung ganz schnell Fadenalgen im großen Ausmaß.
> Irgendwer verleibt sich die anfallenden Nährstoffe immer ein! Und das ist gut so.
> Ein immer weiter ansteigender Nitratwert hemmt sonst ab einer gewissen Höhe den Umbau von Nitrit zu Nitrat. Da Nitrit fischgiftig ist, sollte genau das auf jeden Fall verhindert werden.



Ich höre an dieser Stelle erstmal auf. Hab schon wieder viel zu viel geschrieben. Sorry!


----------



## koiundteich (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo Annett,

gerne beantworte ich Dir Deine Fragen.

-1)Wie im ersten Forumbeitrag geschrieben wird der Teich aus einer Zysterne befüllt, daß heißt das auch der "erste Tropfen" also auch die stärksten Verunreinigungen aus der Luft in den Teich gebracht werden. Da Du, wie ich hoffe weißt, redet die ganze Welt von "Globalen Problemen" also denke ich das eine Industrieanlage in der Nähe nicht das Problem ist. Wie viele sich noch errinnern durfte man nach der Chernobyl-Katastrophe nicht einmal in Deutschland draußen angebautes Gemüse verzehren und der Saharasand kommt auch zu uns und Du redest von in der Nähe.

-2)Brunnen- und Leitungswasser kann ich vor dem Benutzen testen und habe alle wichtigen Parameter zur Hand und kann dann entscheiden ob ich es benutze oder nicht. (versuche das mal vor einem Regenschauer). Ich benutze seit über 15 Jahren Brunnenwasser, daß ich in regelmäßigen Abständen teste und habe noch nie Probleme gehabt (Ausnahmen gibt es immer). Leitungswasser ist das meist kontrollierteste Lebensmittel und ich denke das es für Fische auch i.O. ist, man muß es lediglich mit etwas Biologie impfen. Das Aufbereiten kostet natürlich etwas aber das sind nun einmal die Folgekosten (ein Auto muß auch immer wieder nachgetankt werden).

-3) Leider nützt mir eine Firmenphilisophie recht wenig, wenn das Produkt nicht überzeugt. Auch mag sein das Du Fadenalgen ganz ok findest erst recht im Winter, aber hast Du schon einmal schöne teuere __ Störe in den Algen verenden gesehen und im Winter sind meine Koi im Winterschlaf und ich werde bestimmt nicht im Teich rumrühren um die Algen zu entfernen. Wer den ganzen Sommer seinen Teich gepflegt hat hat im Winter keine Probleme.

Leider ist der Antworttext sehr lang geworden, aber Annett wollte gerne eine ausführliche Stellungnahme und ich möchte da auch nicht kneifen. Sehr wahrscheinlich trete ich wieder einigen auf die Füße, aber das ist nunmal meine Meinung und nicht erst seit 1 oder 2 Jahren.

mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk 
www.mein-schoener-teich.com


----------



## Eugen (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo Dirk,



			
				koiundteich schrieb:
			
		

> aber hast Du schon einmal schöne teuere __ Störe in den Algen verenden gesehen und im Winter sind meine Koi im Winterschlaf und ich werde bestimmt nicht im Teich rumrühren um die Algen zu entfernen.



Damit magst du ja recht haben,aber wenn du schon auf den ersten Beitrag eingehst,hast du sicher auch gelesen,dass dort bestimmt keine Störe rumschwimmen.
Und was verstehst du unter "biolog.Algenmittel" ?


----------



## koiundteich (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo Eugen,
im ersten Beitrag wurden keine __ Störe erwähnt aber ich denke mir das hier im Forum generell Hilfe gesucht wird und einige diese Sache vielleicht sonst falsch verstehen. Ich finde man muß nicht unbedingt immer jeden Teich genau auf den Besatz auseinanderflücken um sich dazu korrekt zu äußern. Auch ein Teich ohne Fischbesatz (oder speziell Stör) sollte klar und frei von Algen sein, daß möchte einfach das Auge des Betrachters.
Biologisches Algenmittel sind für mich Algenmittel die auf Zitronensäurebasis, Sauerstoff (oder ähnlich) oder über Bakterien arbeiten, einige Algenmittel (ich möchte keinen Hersteller nennen, sonst gibt es wieder kloppe) arbeiten mit Kupfen was natürlich schnell wirkt aber sehr gefährlich für Lebewesen ist.

mit feundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland
Dirk
www.mein-schoener-teich.com


----------



## 2mazz (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo,
ich habe genau das gleiche problem!
seitdem die pflanzen sich im rückzug befinden!
Kommen bei mir auch die Fadenalgen! den ganzen "sommer" über kein bißchen algen und jetzt zum Herbst hin gehts los!
Hab mich auch mal bißchen informiert  und bin zu dem entschluss gekommen, dass so lange die fische sich selbst bewegen, ich die algen manuell mit ner spülbürste+ stock rausfische und dann den Teich abdecke!
denn ohne oder mit wenig licht + nidrige temperatur, da hört irgendwann auch der algenwachstum auf!


Das Problem zu den ganzen mittelchen ist, dass man nicht nur eins braucht sondern direkt viele, und so glaub ich auch nie ein biologische gleichegewicht bekommt wenn man immer selbst eingreift!

Die "fadenalgenvernichter" sollen die algen durch sauerstoffoxyd aufschäumen lassen und dann?? dann rieseln sie auf den teichgrund!
keine Fadenalgen mehr also noch mehr Nährstoffe im wasser plus die die jetzt aufm Boden "liegen" und auch zersetzt werden!

Also soll man noch den Phosphatblocker reinschütten > das zweite mittel
soll alle 4-6 wochen prozentual aufs volumen gerechnet nachdosiert werden!

Da man aber die ganzen algen + anderen "Schmutz" auf dem teichgrund hat, wird "schlammex" empfohlen oder halt mitm  Teichsauger drin rumrühren und alle Bakterien etc mit wegsaugen!

In der verwandtschaft gibts teiche die bestehen schon sei vielen jahren (10-15Jahre) teilweise mit __ Goldfisch überbesatz (Selbstproduktion^^) oder Kois und alle machen außer Pflanzen eindämmen und ab und zu Filter säubern rein gar nichts!!! Und schon gar nicht jede woche die Hälfte der teuren Fishapotheke reinkipppen!
Mit neu angelegten Teichen + Fischen ists immer schwer auf so einen "grünen Zweig" zu kommen aber sicherlich machbar! auch wenn man dann mal etwas mehr arbeit hat wie zb manuelles Algenfischen alle paar tage! oder abstriche machen muss bei Klarheit des wasser oder auch mal der ein oder anderen Wasserqualitäts schwankung!
hoffe ich hab nicht allzu krummes deutsch geschrieben oO
mfg thomas


----------



## Eugen (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo Dirk,

ich habs befürchtet.  

auch wenn es "off topic" ist, aber

*Zitronensäure* ist kein Algenmittel. Die setzt lediglich den pH-Wert runter.
Dass ein niedriger pH kein Algenwachstum erlaubt,ist ein scheinbar nicht ausrottbares Märchen.
Mit *Sauerstoff (oder ähnlich)* meinst du wahrscheinlich "Peroxid".
Mag für reine Koiteiche eine Möglichkeit sein, Pflanzen mögen das nicht so gern.
*Bakterien* ? Du meinst hoffentlich nicht solche Mittelchen,die im Handel angeboten werden.
Ich kenn eines (Biobird), das angeblich auf Bakterienbasis arbeitet, auf der schweizer "Seite" dieser Firma steht als Inhaltsstoff auch ein Pflanzenvernichtungsmittel. Und genau das wirkt erstmal,bevor die Bakterien sich an die "Restarbeit" machen.
Seerosen mögen dieses Mittel übrigens gar nicht.

Biologische Algenmittel sind das viel diskutierte Gerstenstroh oder Erlenzapfen oder Gerbstoffe und Huminsäuren.
Die wirken allerdings über das Lichtspektrum.
Wie genau ?  Das würde hier zu weit führen.


----------



## rutanemra (13. Okt. 2008)

*...was hab' ich da bloß losgetreten?*

He Leute - mein Teich ist viel zu kleine für so tiefschürfende Auseinandersetzungen...... 

@ Annett: Nachdem mein Nickname "pieter", mit dem ich quer im Net in den Foren vertreten bin, hier schon belegt war, hab ich mir halt etwas gesucht, was (relativ) einmalig ist  

Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum, ob ich im Winter Schwierigkeiten bekommen kann, wenn plötzlich im Teich die Fadenalgen deutlich zunehmen. Ich hatte den ganzen Sommer über keinerlei Probleme (außer daß ich eine Kröte verdächtigt habe, meine Elritzen zu fressen) und frage mich, bzw Euch, ob da "was" passieren kann, wenn Eis die ganze Sache verbirgt?

Ich habe angedacht einen Styroporring mit Sprudelstein einzubringen, die Pumpe würde aus einem Kellerraum vergleichsweise warme Luft ansaugen.

Heute habe ich die Algen weitgehend entfernt, absterbende Unterwasserpflanzen abgefischt, einen Teil des Wassers ausgetauscht und etwa 5cm Sandboden eingebracht. Auch wenn ich es hier schon anders gelesen habe - die Umwälzung werde ich abschalten und winterfest machen.

Aber was machen die Fadenalgen? Hoffentlich doch auch Winterruhe?! 

Gruß
pieter


----------



## flohkrebs (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ...was hab' ich da bloß losgetreten?*



			
				rutanemra schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was machen die Fadenalgen? Hoffentlich doch auch Winterruhe?!



hallo!

Genau das ist meine größte Sorge - das der Teich im Winter kippen könnte, weil die Fadenalgen auch noch verrotten....
oder sind die "wintergrün"??
sorry, Pieter für meine angehängte Frage  

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Annett (14. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

Hallo Pieter,

wir tragen doch hier keine Auseinandersetzung in aller Öffentlichkeit aus. 
Was mich allerdings ein wenig verärgert hat, war die Aussage "Also bitte empfehle nichts worüber du nicht viele Meinungen erhalten hast." von Dirk.
Wenn wir das so angehen, dürfte ja fast keiner mehr etwas schreiben (außer den Händlern mit den vielen Kundenmeinungen  ), denn die meisten geben hier ihre EIGENEN Erfahrungen preis. Und dafür sind die Fragenden oft sehr dankbar.

Ansonsten ist das für mich eine Diskussion, wie es in den vielen Foren des Internets tagtäglich tausende neue und alte gibt.
Dirk hat seine Meinung, ich meine.... und Du mußt am Ende entscheiden, was für Deinen Teich vermutlich das Beste ist.
Denn wissen wirst Du es erst hinterher.

Wir können Dir eben nur mit unseren Erfahrungen zur Seite stehen. 

Hast Du eigentlich irgendwo ein Bild vom Teich? 
Bei mir im alten Teich (der mit den Goldfischen) wuchern derzeit die Algen wieder los.... Liegt daran, dass das __ Hornblatt in Größenordnungen abstirbt und ich zusätzlich eine 3-fache Futterkur machen mußte, die zusätzlich Nährstoffe in den Teich brachte.
Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen grünem Wasser und Fadenalgen habe, dann entscheide ich mich (mit meinem Besatz) lieber für die rausfischbaren Fadenalgen.
Chemische oder "biologische" Mittelchen, die in das natürliche Gefüge aus Produzenten/Konsumenten/Destruenten eingreifen, kommen mir einfach nicht in meinen Teich.  
Was der neue Besitzer dann damit anstellt, liegt nicht mehr in meiner Macht..... 

Bei mir blieb ein Teil der Fadenalgen auch während des Winters grün. Lasst also einen kleinen Teil am Leben. Den Rest würde ich entsorgen - dabei aber auch mal auf mögliche Tiere darin achten.
Wenn Du, Pieter, den Filter und damit die UVC abschaltest, haben die Schwebalgen wieder eine Chance. Wenn also der Nährstoffgehalt ansteigen sollte, vermehren sie sich und nehmen so die Nährstoffe vorübergehend aus dem System. 
Zu 99% hat die Natur schon Mechanismen, die einen dauerhaften Kollaps verhindern. Wir können uns bedingt über diese Gesetze hinwegsetzen, aber irgendwann knallt es einfach. So mancher mußte das schon schmerzhaft (nicht nur am Teich) erfahren.


Soweit meine Empfehlungen in diesem speziellen Falle. Eine allgemeine Betrachtung, die gleich noch Koi und __ Störe mit einfasst, führt m.M.n. eben doch viel zu weit bzw. bleibt für den einzelnen, vorgestellten Fall zu oberflächig.


----------



## sister_in_act (15. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

hi pieter

gehört zwar nicht zum thema...
aber hab deinen namen mal rückwärts gelesen 

rutanemra--arme natur 

und was die algen angeht...
wir gehen doch ohnehin dauernd  an den teich,-
was machts da schon die algen rauszuwickeln ?
ich werd sie jedenfalls vorläufig auch nicht los weil ich
2 apfelbäume,eine __ eberesche,einen __ ahorn, eine krüppelakazie, 2 rote __ fächerahorn ( die drei letzten unmittelbar am teich, wie auch die glyzinie an der pergola) und 30 m hainbuchenhecke  mein eigen nenne.
und voller freude täglich bergeweise laub entsorge und  natürlich auch teils im teich wiederfinde.und dort hängen binnen kürze algen dran 

so what?
es ist eben herbst. kommt zeit, kommt laubfreie natur.
und wirds erst richtig kalt  und bekommen die algen keinen nachschub kehrt auch  ruhe ein.
dann warten wir wieder nervös auf die zeit, wann wir endlich wieder algen wickeln *dürfen* und sonstige arbeiten am teich machen können..müssen..wollen..oder so 
mittelchen hab ich  bei meinem ersten teich auch gekauft und hoffnungsvoll im teich verteilt. das ergebnis war eine leuchtendgrüne brühe für tage und die algen haben sich  nichtmal totgelacht. 

mit   gruß ulla


----------



## rutanemra (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> hi pieter
> 
> gehört zwar nicht zum thema...
> aber hab deinen namen mal rückwärts gelesen



Respekt - Respekt! Da geht jemand mit offenen Augen durch's Leben!

Rutan Emra ist der Protagonist eines Jugendromanes, der den unbekümmerten Umgang der Menschen mit ihrer Umwelt anprangert - und eine Figur, der ich irgendwie viel verdanke....

Übrigens: Mit kommt es nicht darauf an, die Fadenalgen um jeden Preis zu eliminieren, vielleicht habe ich mich da nicht dezidiert genug ausgedrückt, ich möchte nur wissen, ob ich über den Winter Angst um meine Fische haben muß - immerhin habe ich sie dort eingesetzt....

@ Annett: Anbei zwei Bildchen, das eine ist 20 Jahre alt und gibt in etwas das wieder, was ich an meinem Teich so geliebt habe: Bei klarer Sicht könnte sich der Säntis (ca 2500 m hoch) aus den Schweizer Alpen drin spiegeln - aber leider (ich hab's mal ausgerechnet) nur unter einem Winkel von ca 1 Grad - und wer legt sich dafür schon in's Wasser? Das andere Bild ist aus diesem Sommer - und "so weit der Kies reicht" war früher mal Teich!

Ich wünsch Euch was!

pieter


----------



## sister_in_act (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

sehr hübsch , dein teich 
und sieht nicht aus, als gäbe es drinnen mehr algen als wasser 
bin nicht so der *kenner* , aber bei deinem fischbesatz würd ich mir da keinen kopf machen.



> Rutan Emra ist der Protagonist eines Jugendromanes


gib mir mal ISBN und verlag wenn möglich.
entweder es ist was für mich oder meine enkel 

gruß an den Säntis

ulla


----------



## rutanemra (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Fadenalgen überwintern.....*

......würde mich freuen, wenn ich schon so weit wäre, Dir eine ISBN geben zu können, aber leider liegt der Roman seit 15 Jahren im Schreibtisch und wartet....

....übrigens, was den Säntis angeht: Der beherrscht bei schöner Sicht zwar unser Alpenpanorama, ist im Übrigen aber "ganz weit hinten" in der Schweiz...  

Dem gegenüber sind meine Fischchen und selbst die Fadenalgen etwas Naheliegendes, etwas das man mit der Hand greifen kann  

Gruß

pieter


----------



## karsten. (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: ...was hab' ich da bloß losgetreten?*



			
				rutanemra schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was machen die Fadenalgen? Hoffentlich doch auch Winterruhe?!
> 
> Gruß
> pieter



na ja 

die gehen als Letzte schlafen und wachen als Erste auf  

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/1/]DAS[/URL] gelesen



Leitungswasser:


> Phosphate - vielfach Polyphosphate - werden dem Trinkwasser zum Schutz der Rohrleitungen vor Rost, Korrossion und Schutz vor anderen Schadstoffabgaben aus Rohren (z.B. Kupfer) zugesetzt.
> Nach § 11 der Trinkwasserverordnung von 2003 in Verbindung mit der Liste des Bundesgesundheitsamtes (Stand: Juni 2008) liegt der Grenzwert bei 2,2 mg/l.



zu o.g.  

typisch Händler   
um Wasseraufbereiter zu verkaufen ?
mMn.

ist Regenwasser entsprechend aufgefangen und aufbereitet 
-  das Beste was einem Teich passieren kann.
bei Aquarianern längst durch !

was beim menschlichen Verzehr (möglicherweise)  völlig unbedenklich ist... macht immer noch prima Algen  

mfG

ps. @Flohkrebs 
keine Angst !
die sind winterhart


----------

